# ADGA Herd Name Question



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

When I first got into dairy goats I created a herd name that I'm not all that fond of anymore. I was hoping to get a new one before I register my 2015 kids. Am I able to change my herd name? Also I have 3 does registered under my current herd name what happens with them? How do I go about changing my herd name if I am able to? Thank you to anyone with any information!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I asked that very same question from ADGA's website a couple of months ago. Here is the answer they sent me: "You can change your herdname. The fee is $15.00 for the new herd name. You will need to send a note that you are giving up your current herd name."

However, I'm not sure what happens to your previously registered goats. I've had a terrible time getting my does successfully bred in the past, so I never had any kids to register under my old name.

Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I did that. You have to transfer all the goats into the new name and pay all the associated fees and fill out and sign all the associated paperwork.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I did that. You have to transfer all the goats into the new name and pay all the associated fees and fill out and sign all the associated paperwork.


Do you know how I go about doing that? Is there a form on their website or do I have to email someone at ADGA?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once you have your new adga number, just do the transfer like you sold the goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No you don't have to transfer all your goats when you change your herd name. A herd name change does not change your ADGA number 

If you change your account yes. But not for a herd name change (I just did this last year). 

All my previously registered goats under my old herd name still have that as their name. I've sold so many goats over the years there is no way to change all of them. I even purchased a goat back and once transferred back to me she still has her original herd name. It's her name. That never changes 

All subsequent goats registered will have your new herd name.

I had two does from 2012 I never registered and when j registered this year they got my new herd name even though back in 2012 I had a different name.


----------



## faithmeadowfarm (Apr 29, 2015)

is there a form you need to fill out? how do you change your herd name?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You need to give them a signed letter givig up your rights to your current herd name. And then fill out a new herd name form.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

is there a way to look up your ADGA number? I can't find the number they sent me. I am a member, but I haven't had to register anything yet since I only have a couple dairy goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would call them. You need your number and a pin to access the member services part of the website. When you call them ask for a PIN application. This will save you lots of money and time by being able to access stuff online as well as register kids for a discount price


----------



## Holly3 (Oct 17, 2017)

StaceyRosado said:


> You need to give them a signed letter givig up your rights to your current herd name. And then fill out a new herd name form.


----------

